# pb branchement tablette wacom cintiq sur imac



## beneblanche (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour!
je possède un imac gris 24pc et je voudrais installer la tablette graphique wacom Cintiq. Mais le pb c'est que mon ordinateur ne possède pas d'entrée vidéo, ou alors je ne la trouve pas. En tout cas aucun embout dans la boite de correspond. Faut il acheter un adaptateur? A quoi ressemble la bonne entrée? est ce un mini port VGA?
merci pour vos lumières


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2009)

Si ta tablette se connecte en VGA, tu as besoin de cet adaptateur, il en existe deux autres versions, pour brancher du DVI et de l'HDMI, sur le "mini display port" de ton Mac.

Au passage, il ne s'agit pas d'une "entrée vidéo", mais d'une "sortie vidéo".


----------



## Floow (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vient également de m'acheter une cintiq 12wx, avec l'adaptateur pour mon IMac.

Mais rien a fait la cintiq n'affiche rien. Dans les préférences de la tablette ça me dit que la tablette prise en charge est introuvable dans le système...
Mais dans les options des moniteurs ça m'affiche mon moniteur IMac plus la cintiq 12wx. Sauf que les deux écran dans les préférence de dispositions sont collés l'un à l'autre...

Quelqu'un saurait-il d'où vient le problème?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2009)

Floow a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vient également de m'acheter une cintiq 12wx, avec l'adaptateur pour mon IMac.
> 
> ...



"Savoir", non, mais "se douter", oui !

Faute de savoir à laquelle des 32 différentes générations d'iMac qui se sont succédées depuis 1998, appartient le tien, je vois trois possibilités :

1) C'est un iMaC G3 ou un G4 avec écran 15 pouces : no way

2) C'est un iMac G4 17 ou 20 pouces, ou un G5 : Tu vas devoir utiliser ce logiciel, puis voir le point 3) !

3) C'est un iMac Intel : tu as juste oublié de décocher la case "Recopie Vidéo" dans le panneau de contrôle "Moniteurs"

Une fois que tu seras en mode "bureau étendu", tu devrais y voir plus clair, je pense.


----------



## Floow (2 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour cette réponse 

Mais j'ai décoché la case recopie vidéo. Et ça me dit que je ne peut installer aucun des logiciels proposé dans la liste :-s

J'ai acheté mon IMac en février de cette année.


----------



## david22 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai acheté un IMac il y a quelques mois (donc il s'agit d'un modèle très recent)....j'avais l'intention d'investir dans une Cintiq 12WX.

Il n'y a pas de connecteur VGA ou DVI sur l'Imac, mais j'ai l'impression en vous lisant que même avec un adaptateur, la Cintiq 12WX ne fonctionnera pas.
Est-ce le cas?
Certain d'entre vous ont-ils reussi à faire fonctionner la Cintiq 12WX sur un IMac réçent?

merci de vos lumières


----------

